# Electrical qualifications



## sparky_1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi all, 
Me and my girlfriend are looking to move to Aus next year. I am a fully qualified JIB electrician to C&G 2330 pt 1+2 16th edition. I was wondering what exams i need to do to work as an electrician in Aus, and if i can do them in the U.K etc. Any advice would be much appriciated.

Thanks.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sparky1,

Welcome to the forum. 

Try finding out what the governing body is for electricians in Australia...
Using google I found EE-OZ | Electrician's - Electrical Licensing
but I'm not sure if they cover what you do but it may be a good starting place. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## coynie (Jan 13, 2008)

hi mate. you need to get your qualifications assessed by VETASSESS and once they pass you they will send you dates and locations you can do a practical exam. the cost of these are $600 for assessment and $1600 for the practical.
I am in the process of doing this now and have been told that the practical is to nvq level1 standards so it should be easy. i'll let you know once i know more. 
good luck.


----------



## uk_sparky (Jun 10, 2008)

*my electricial qualifications*

hi all
my partner and myself are moving to melbourne in novemebr.
my partner is already a resident and im gaining resident through my partner.
i wish to work as a electrician over there, can anyone help me understand how to do this and can i work as a electrician whilst my english qualifications get approved by VETASSESS. and can i do these exams in egland or oz?
my qualifications are city and guilds 2330 part 1 and 2 and 17th edition, with 4 years work experience on site. any information will be much needed, thanks


----------



## coynie (Jan 13, 2008)

*vetasses*

hi mate
once your trade skills assessment has been passed by vetassess in melbourne they will sent you dates and venues where you can take the practical test in england, so when you go to oz you will already have your a- class licence and wont have the hassle of trying to get on the course in oz. the test is four hours long (ive been told not done it yet) and costs $1600.
hope this helps and good luck, any more questions ill try to help.


----------

